# Bristlenose Spawning



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

I came home from the killifish convention today and did a quick check of my tanks and found that my Ancistrus dolichopterus (Bristlenose plecos) have spawned. This is nice because this is second-generation spawning of fish that I started raising from eggs about a year ago.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

pretty cool, this ur first batch of pleco's ever? got everything down pat for feeding them babies?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

that's awesome! Baby bristlenoses! that'll be so cute


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

No, it's hardly my first spawning of plecos. What makes this spawning interesting is that I had their parents as my breeding pair for about five years. Over a year ago I decided to keep a few back as the breeders were "slowing down." So this pair are from fry I raised myself.


----------

